# Trouble with Sierra wireless 313u

## dspahn

I'm trying to connect to the internet via Sierra Wireless 313u mobile Boradband card (AT&T) using NetworkManager. I know there has been a lot negative press about this software, but Sierra Wireless recommends using it, so I figure it's my best shot.The problem I am having is that I am getting an error that "the IP configuation is unavailable" I have the correct device (It automatically chooses /dev//ttyUSB3), and usb_modeswitch doesn't seem to be needed:

```

# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0c45:6419 Microdia 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 0f3d:68aa Airprime, Incorporated 

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 413c:8187 Dell Computer Corp. DW375 Bluetooth Module

# usb_modeswitch -S  -v 0x0f3d -p 0x68aa

Looking for default devices ...

   found matching product ID

   adding device

 Found device in default mode, class or configuration (1)

Accessing device 007 on bus 002 ...

Getting the current device configuration ...

 OK, got current device configuration (1)

Using interface number 0

Using endpoints 0x01 (out) and 0x81 (in)

Not a storage device, skipping SCSI inquiry

USB description data (for identification)

-------------------------

Manufacturer: Sierra Wireless, Incorporated

     Product: AirCard 313U

  Serial No.: 012615002456748

-------------------------

Trying to send Sierra control message

 OK, Sierra control message sent

-> Run lsusb to note any changes. Bye.
```

I tried using the i switch to specify each interface, but it does not appear to be doing anything.

Here's the tail of dmesg:

```
[   93.636376] usb-storage 2-1.2:1.9: USB Mass Storage device detected

[   93.636478] scsi7 : usb-storage 2-1.2:1.9

[   93.636547] usb 2-1.2: adding 2-1.2:1.7 (config #1, interface 7)

[   93.636587] sierra_net 2-1.2:1.7: usb_probe_interface

[   93.636591] sierra_net 2-1.2:1.7: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   93.638034] sierra_net 2-1.2:1.7 wwan0: register 'sierra_net' at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2, Sierra Wireless USB-to-WWAN Modem, 2e:49:4c:fe:01:07

[   93.638055] usb 2-1.2: link qh8-0001/ffff8800c9339700 start 4 [2/0 us]

[   93.639219] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0004

[   93.667366] systemd-udevd[3075]: renamed network interface wwan0 to wwp0s29u1u2i7

[   93.717397] usb 2-1.2: link qh2-0001/ffff880112a04b80 start 1 [2/0 us]

[   93.719267] usb 2-1.2: link qh2-0001/ffff88010d7c1e00 start 0 [2/0 us]

[   94.641805] scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access     SWI      SD Card          2.31 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

[   94.641960] sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[   94.648068] sd 7:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   95.082369] usb 2-1.2: unlink qh2-0001/ffff880112a04b80 start 1 [2/0 us]

[   95.090755] usb 2-1.2: unlink qh2-0001/ffff88010d7c1e00 start 0 [2/0 us]

[   95.649405] usb 2-1.2: unlink qh8-0001/ffff8800c9339700 start 4 [2/0 us]

[  111.198543] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh ffff880112a04b80 schedule

[  111.198555] usb 2-1.2: link qh2-0001/ffff880112a04b80 start 1 [2/0 us]

[  115.728808] usb 2-1.2: unlink qh2-0001/ffff880112a04b80 start 1 [2/0 us]

[  237.894684] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh ffff880112a04b80 schedule

[  237.894692] usb 2-1.2: link qh2-0001/ffff880112a04b80 start 1 [2/0 us]

[  237.896181] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: reused qh ffff88010d7c1e00 schedule

[  237.896187] usb 2-1.2: link qh2-0001/ffff88010d7c1e00 start 0 [2/0 us]

[  238.800436] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[  272.446696] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[  305.450330] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[  338.473928] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[ 1032.884719] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[ 1065.998810] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[ 1099.020697] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[ 1132.053603] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[ 1174.403045] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[ 1505.314402] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[ 1538.327658] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[ 1571.373361] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

[ 1604.391313] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wwp0s29u1u2i7: link is not ready

```

Any ideas? I'm running amd64, mostly stable system, latest stable KDE.

Thanks!

----------

## chithanh

Sierra mobile broadband modems do not pose as USB serial devices.

```
[   93.638034] sierra_net 2-1.2:1.7 wwan0: register 'sierra_net' at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2, Sierra Wireless USB-to-WWAN Modem, 2e:49:4c:fe:01:07 

[   93.667366] systemd-udevd[3075]: renamed network interface wwan0 to wwp0s29u1u2i7 
```

Your device is wwan0, which is then renamed by udev to wwp0s29u1u2i7 (careful, the name will change when you plug it into a different USB port). You should be able to run dhcpcd on that interface.

Depending on the device's chipset and your kernel configuration, you may also see /dev/ttyACM* devices, these can be used by networkmanager/modemmanager directly.

----------

## dspahn

dhcpcd times out and no devices named ttyACM in /dev..... have I missed something? Perhaps a kernel module or something?

----------

